# Lindy Baby Dog Agility



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been trying to make it a goal to ask people in Lindy's class to take video when its our turn. I learn so much from watching video! I wanted to share Lindy's video from class last week. I have been thrilled with how she is doing. The sequences are all things we have worked on, 180s, serps, 2 jump lateral lead outs... This was her 3rd time on a lowered a-frame and her first time doing it in a sequence. It was also her first lead out pivot. It's really fun to see the little pieces that you work on start to come together. Lindy turned 10 months old today. My does time fly!!!

Happy training!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wGzCAtTXQY


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Great video. Lindy is doing very well. Does she do the teeter? My dog doesn't yet....that is why we only do Jumpers With Weaves competitions.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldenca said:


> Great video. Lindy is doing very well. Does she do the teeter? My dog doesn't yet....that is why we only do Jumpers With Weaves competitions.


We do the teeter low, but have not sequenced it. We probably will not really start working on it for another few months.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Really nice. She looks like she's loving it. What's the thinking with not sequencing the teeter?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Really nice. She looks like she's loving it. What's the thinking with not sequencing the teeter?


Thanks!!

The main reason for not sequencing the teeter is I don't plan on teaching a full sized teeter yet. I won't teach it until after a year old at least... Because of that I don't want to have too many reps on a low teeter, so we are not working on the teeter much. We do it once in awhile to make sure she is good with it and slamming it down confidently, but that is about it. So since we are not working on it, I am not including it when we do sequences. I also have a competition teeter at home, so I know when I am ready to start working on it I have the equipment.

I should add, this above plan is because I don't think she will have any problems with the teeter. If she was not confident on the low teeter I would be spending more time on building her confidence at a low level.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice! She looks like she is having a blast!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looked like a lot of fun!


----------

